# Showtime.com on TiVo ?



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm wondering if there's any way to stream Showtime.com to my Bolt. Probably not but I had to ask. I can get it through Amazon but I need to have both Amazon Prime ($12.99/mo.) and then subscribe to Showtime through Amazon ($10.99/mo). $24/mo. is too steep. I believe I can get it through my cable company (Spectrum) for $15/mo.

When I did get it in the past through Amazon Prime their app was pathetic with regard to support for Fast Forwarding.

Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I think you're asking is there any way to get Sho for free on your Tivo. No, there isn't.

You can get Sho for free via various illegal apps on Android and an Android streaming device. But not only is that wrong, but the quality is bad, and you constantly have to look for new sources on shady websites. I don't recommend it.

The cheapest legal way is to get a Spotify student account. For $5/month you get Spotify, Hulu and Showtime. Watch on any streaming device (Roku, Fire TV, Apple TV, Chromecast, etc.). Fire Sticks will probably be $20 in a couple of weeks. And the cheapest Roku is always $25. If switching sources is too confusing, then get a cheap universal remote.

If you can't get the student deal or know a student willing to share a login, then you'll need to get it one of the ways you listed or through Hulu (same price as Amazon add-on).

I've had Showtime for years (still do) yet have watched it maybe twice. I just don't see anything worth watching on it. I've tried to watch Sacha Baron Cohen, and while he approaches brilliance, he always goes too far and is too gross to watch.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mdavej said:


> The cheapest legal way is to get a Spotify student account. For $5/month you get Spotify, Hulu and Showtime


We've been buying my son the Spotify student subscription for a few years now and were happy to see them add Hulu but I didn't realize it also gave access to Showtime. The Showtime access would be through the Showtime app on whatever platforms support it or is it through Hulu?

Scott


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> We've been buying my son the Spotify student subscription for a few years now and were happy to see them add Hulu but I didn't realize it also gave access to Showtime. The Showtime access would be through the Showtime app on whatever platforms support it or is it through Hulu?
> 
> Scott


Yeah, you definitely need to upgrade. It's free. Works only on the regular Showtime app, not through Hulu and not through Showtime Anytime. Kind of weird, as I would have expected it to work inside Hulu, but it doesn't.
Spotify Premium for Students: Now with Hulu and SHOWTIME


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

rcoates777 said:


> I'm wondering if there's any way to stream Showtime.com to my Bolt. Probably not but I had to ask. I can get it through Amazon but I need to have both Amazon Prime ($12.99/mo.) and then subscribe to Showtime through Amazon ($10.99/mo). $24/mo. is too steep. I believe I can get it through my cable company (Spectrum) for $15/mo.
> 
> When I did get it in the past through Amazon Prime their app was pathetic with regard to support for Fast Forwarding.
> 
> ...


If you're a Hulu subscriber, you can add Showtime to your Hulu subscription for $11/mo (which is the same price that it costs to get Showtime as a standalone service through the Showtime app). Maybe the outdated Hulu app on the Bolt supports the Showtime add-on (which Hulu began offering way back in summer 2015)? I'm not sure, although I know that it does not support Hulu's newer add-ons for HBO, Starz and live cable TV.

At any rate, outside of add-ons to Amazon Prime Video, or possibly Hulu, there's no way to stream Showtime on a TiVo. The actual Showtime app itself is not available on TiVo.

I noticed that Roku is giving away a free one-month subscription to Showtime (in the Showtime app) when you buy one of their devices. They start at $30 for an HD stick and $40 for a 4K stick. That's going to be your cheapest route.

Just started the new season of Ray Donovan, one of my favorite series. New miniseries Escape at Dannemora later this month looks good too. Final season of Homeland should be coming this winter.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mdavej said:


> I've had Showtime for years (still do) yet have watched it maybe twice. I just don't see anything worth watching on it.


Homeland, Billions, SMILF, Kidding and more. Probably my #2 network behind HBO.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Homeland, Billions, SMILF, Kidding and more. Probably my #2 network behind HBO.


+Shameless, Ray Donovan...

TiVo needs the Showtime Anytime app!!!!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

JayMan747 said:


> +Shameless, Ray Donovan...
> 
> TiVo needs the Showtime Anytime app!!!!


Based on how the Tivo Hulu and HBO app are woefully out of date (not Tivo's fault, but Hulu and HBO), it's better to just get a Roku/Chromecast/AppleTV/etc) to stream.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Showtime has the best series if your new and have not seen them. So many older ones to watch. My problem is I watched them all. Although Netflix has a lot of them now, so if you get Netflix you can watch a lot of them.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

JayMan747 said:


> TiVo needs the Showtime Anytime app!!!!


Why are you telling us? Talk to Showtime.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

jrtroo said:


> Why are you telling us? Talk to Showtime.


I have. no response.


----------

